# Ajout d'imprimante IPP sur Mac gérer par un serveur CUPS sous Debian :/



## Dr Troy (13 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Alors voici pour le problème et la situation :

Voulant partager une imprimante avec tous les ordinateurs qui sont chez moi, j'ai entrepris d'installer *un serveur CUPS sur une petite machine qui tourne sous Debian 4*.
L'imprimante en question (une HP) est reliée en USB au serveur Debian, tout fonctionne normalement si ce n'est que la couleur n'est pas gérée mais vu que je ne compte pas imprimer depuis le serveur directement ça ne pose pas de problèmes. Je configure le serveur CUPS et Samba, etc... 

Je test depuis un poste qui tourne sous *Windows XP : pas de problèmes*, l'impression se passe normalement (l'imprimante étant à l'origine sur ce poste, j'utilise les mêmes pilotes).

Je me dis chouette, je vais pouvoir enfin imprimer sans avoir à faire de transferts de fichiers avec mon petit Powerbook (sous Leopard). Ayant encore une part d'innocence, je me dis que vu que CUPS est le serveur d'impression utilisé par Mac OS, je ne devrait pas avoir de soucis.
J'ajoute donc une imprimante IP, protocole IPP (qui est celui utilisé par CUPS). Je rentre l'IP, le nom... je télécharge les pilotes de l'imprimante, je test avec d'autres... *rien*. Bon, je coupe ipfw sur mon Mac, on sait jamais. Toujours rien. Je fais plusieurs essais de noms différents (je crois que j'ai du tout tester en fait), toujours rien. Je vais voir du côté des logs du serveur cups : rien de spécial... Je test avec un autre Mac sous Tiger : pareil :/

Bref, des personnes ont-elles ce type d'installation chez elles ? Que faut-il mettre exactement dans la configuration du Mac ? Il n'y a pas moyen d'ajouter manuellement l'adresse de l'imprimante sans passer par le formulaire (j'ai cru comprendre que des personnes avaient justement des problèmes à cause de la forme de l'adresse mais ça date de 10.2) ?

Bonne fin de week-end les Unixiens


----------



## Dr Troy (13 Avril 2008)

Problème résolu  

Pour ceux que ça interesse, il fallait mettre _printers/Nom_de_limprimante_sousCUPS_ dans la file d'attente, le _Nom_ et l'_Emplacement_, c'est juste pour soit, ça n'a rien à voir avec la configuration de CUPS :/


----------

